
Stop trying to ‘be original’ and strive to be prolific instead - bcl
http://-f30a1be23d%2Fthenextweb.com
======
inetsee
Broken link. Should be
[http://prolifiko.com/prolific/](http://prolifiko.com/prolific/) (the original
source).

~~~
bcl
Thanks for catching that, not sure how I managed to screw that up.

